# How to ask if anyone speaks English



## karim37

Hi,
I would like to know how to ask in Romanian:
Does anyone here speak English?


----------



## Robyyz

hy  
Does anyone here speak English? then you say : "Vorbeste cineva de aici engleza?" or "Stie cineva engleza?" the second one is translated mot-a-mo


----------



## karim37

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Robyyz

no problem


----------

